

Ask HN: Startup lawyers in Waterloo - karanbhangui

Hey Waterloo hackers. Does anyone know of a good startup lawyer in Waterloo, Canada? Thanks.
======
nano81
I haven't had first hand experience with lawyers here, but if you go to UW you
can try meeting with the ombudsman for a recommendation/referral.

Some business lawyers in the Waterloo area: <http://www.waterloo-
lawyer.ca/index.php?lawyers=business>

